# Plastic Drop Pod: Confirmed



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys. Haven't posted in a while. Anyhow, my GW has gotten the 2008 catalog for all the new releases for the rest of the year. So here's what we got. The widely debated drop pod rumor is confirmed, and the recently new space marine are getting yet again another make-over, which is to be released Octobers. Also, IG is getting a make-over, but everyone knows that. This is just for the people who don't read white dwarf. Well, those are the big things. And sorry if this is a repost, but I couldn't find it anywhere on the forum.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you know if the drop pod will be available to Chaos marines or are we stuck with the pricey Dreadclaws from forgeworld?


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Looking forward to drop pods would be a great change for my space wolves.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I might just get some drop pods for my Dreads:biggrin:


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Do you know if the drop pod will be available to Chaos marines or are we stuck with the pricey Dreadclaws from forgeworld?


I have not heard anything about any dreadclaws, but in sure it wouldnt be too hard of a converstion.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

finally new imperial guard!!!!......oh and a plastic drop pod big woop....


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

The only thing I know that's new about IG is that the tanks are going to be in squads, but there's going to be more to come soon.


----------



## Captan Somebody (Jun 1, 2008)

finally

drop pods

bout time i say
:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

finally plastic drop pods my dreds can now get up close and personal quicker.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

NEW IG!!! W00t!!!


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

i am gonna buy so many pods...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tank Squads? Where did you hear that? It's awesome news for Guard players if true, and really, really bad news for everyone else if it's true...


----------



## Tripple Deuce Command (Jul 1, 2008)

excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

the drop pod is $30 and chaos can use it im guessing it will be like the vindicator it came witha chaos add one spure. or GW only will go for space marines because they are there showcase army!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

it wouldn't be that ard to convert to chaos, just put some spikes on them and it's chaos.

ooo might see someone play IG.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It's about goddamn time!!! it was complete bullpoop that the codex had an entry for a model that wasn't available bar uber-expensive forgeworld.... Do chaos have it in their codex about dread claws??


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

So wait I know that the space marines will be the first to get a new codex but are they getting a new tactical squad sprue with the rumored heresy armor?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Fantastic! Dreadclaws, while I love the mods, are just too expensive. Bring on the IKEA pod!


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

great...a dreadnaught dropping behind my lines

i look forward to it :suicide:


----------



## Dark Archangel (Mar 25, 2008)

*O yeah*

Yes i am really looking forward to the new drop pods.
Then finally i can use my space marines as it should be Angels of Death from above!!

Can't wait to buy a few.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

so where can I find this new catalogue?


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

What is the IG getting exactly?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Snorri O'dubhda said:


> Looking forward to drop pods would be a great change for my space wolves.


dam i wanted to say that


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> What is the IG getting exactly?


new tanks, and its rumored that storm troopers's hellguns will be rending (finally, a reason to take them)



bishop5 said:


> Tank Squads? Where did you hear that? It's awesome news for Guard players if true, and really, really bad news for everyone else if it's true...


I heard it, read it rather, in a white dwarf, a month back. i think it will be more exciting now, i can actually use 9 lemun russes in a 1000 pts, along with 45 foot troops. : P cant freakin wait


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so where can I find this new catalogue?


im really close friends with my store manager, and the two of us went out for lunch and gasped at the catalog for about an hour. You have to work for GW to see it, or bee friends with an employee.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

slaaneshy said:


> Do you know if the drop pod will be available to Chaos marines or are we stuck with the pricey Dreadclaws from forgeworld?


Just get one, paint it black or red or blue or whatever, and put a big chaos mark on and voila a chaos drop pod :biggrin:


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

There isn't a drop pod available in the codex, so why would you need to convert one? Even the dread claws are unofficial.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

apocalypse


----------

